# TRAVELODGE pet price increase



## catgirl

Hi,
I don't know whether you are aware, but the Travelodge pet stay rate has gone up from £10 per pet to a whopping *£20 PER PET.* The reason supposedly is the 'specialist' cleaning they have to do after a pet has vacated the room. I think it absolutely extortionate, as even B&B's that accept pets rarely charge more than £5.
I've spoken to a chap in Customer Services at head office to complain and he said that the more people that make a complaint the more the likelihood that it will be reviewed.
Details to complain are as follows: -

By letter: -
'FOR THE ATTENTION OF TRACEY SAVILLE'
TRAVELODGE HOTELS LTD.
SLEEPY HOLLOW,
AYLESBURY ROAD,
THAME,
OXFORDSHIRE,
OX9 3AT

By phone: -
0844 6006999
If you phone, ask for the phone call ref. no and note it if you also write or email.
If you can, ask to speak to Tracey Saville, she _apparently_ wasn't there when I phoned.

By email: -
*[email protected]*
(Subject line - 'For the Attention of Tracey Saville - re pets')

The more they are bombarded with complaints the sooner we can make them reconsider this ridiculous price hike.
Annie
Bengal Cat - Misti and Ziggi's Home Page


----------



## Lily's Mum

The Caravan Club do not charge for pets. Most of their sites also have lovely dedicated dog walks.


----------



## Soupie

Specialist cleaning? basic cleaning in their rooms would be good - my bathroom shower curtain had six inches of the orangey pink mould on the bottom of it last time I stayed in one!


----------



## Guest

That is a discusting price hike!!! looks like they are trying to discourage dog owners When we first took our dogs cost us a fiver 
Don't they know theres a recession Maybe not there rroms look like they've been in recession for 10 years now!
DT


----------



## raggs

I could never see how £10 was justified but to increase the fee to £20 is rediculous, what specialist cleaning are they refering to , the only thing they would have to clean up is possible some hair shed by a cat. ....50 pence worth of electric........its robbery.


----------

